# Babyface problem



## MentalistKebab (May 20, 2020)

One of the undertalked PSL killer here is the babyface problem.

What causes it ?
And how can we fix it ?


----------



## Pretty (May 20, 2020)

Bloat


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 20, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Bloat


Bro I am close to 60kg at almost 5'9 morning height. I cant lose anymore


----------



## Pretty (May 20, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro I am close to 60kg at almost 5'9 morning height. I cant lose anymore


If it’s not that then it’s just genetics u probably have prey eye area and shit jaw


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 20, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> If it’s not that then it’s just genetics u probably have prey eye area and shit jaw


How do we get rid of them ?
Would implants work ?


----------



## Effortless (May 20, 2020)

Recessed bones, bad bones mass, lack of masculine features 

What do you look like OP?


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 20, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Recessed bones, bad bones mass, lack of masculine features
> 
> What do you look like OP?


I look like my 6 year old photo from kindergarten when I shave


----------



## Effortless (May 20, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> I look like my 6 year old photo from kindergarten when I shave



Yeah it perplexes me when I see baby faces that can grow a beard tbh

but beard is a good cope so just keep it i guess


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 20, 2020)

If you're a pretty boy, you're a pretty boy. 

Women find you cute but that ain't sex appeal. Gotta run sweet-boy game and enter relationships lol.


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 20, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> If you're a pretty boy, you're a pretty boy.
> 
> Women find you cute but that ain't sex appeal. Gotta run sweet-boy game and enter relationships lol.


And how we do that ?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 20, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> And how we do that ?



Wine and dine.

You can't just upload your pic on tinder, get a match and agree to a hookup.

Reality bro.


----------



## Deleted member 7079 (May 20, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> One of the undertalked PSL killer here is the babyface problem.
> 
> What causes it ?
> And how can we fix it ?


I had a boneless babyface until 18, when I leanmaxxed and gymcelled. Also late puberty helped too tbh


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 20, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Wine and dine.
> 
> You can't just upload your pic on tinder, get a match and agree to a hookup.
> 
> Reality bro.


Are u suggesting knajjdmaxxing and drugging girls ?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 20, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Are u suggesting knajjdmaxxing and drugging girls ?



LOL I don't believe I just read that. No mate.


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 20, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> LOL I don't believe I just read that. No mate.


What else I supposed to get from "dine and wine" you arent being so helpful


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 20, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> What else I supposed to get from "dine and wine" you arent being so helpful









Serenade. Romeo. Whatever you wanna call it. Can't be fucked to explain. Convince her you're actually interested in her and not just wanting sex, as she isn't interested in you primarily for sex. She is shit testing you as boyfriend candidate. Many dates before you get anything physical.


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 20, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> View attachment 417074
> 
> 
> Serenade. Romeo. Whatever you wanna call it. Can't be fucked to explain. Convince her you're actually interested in her and not just wanting sex, as she isn't interested in you primarily for sex. She is shit testing you as boyfriend candidate. Many dates before you get anything physical.


Bro wtf I cant even afford some of the puberty stacks here I am not rich enough to betabuxx some hoe.
Hell even if I was would rather hookermaxxed.

Drugging girls seems easier than this


----------



## middayshowers (May 20, 2020)

get as muscled as possible, get as lean as you can sustainably go, orthodontic surgery if needed, implants/fillers if significant recession, consider buccal fat removal for more facial leanness 

tbh i wouldn’t say it’s a death sentence but if someone is just lacking bone mass and not recessed in any particular area, yet they still look bloated, your facial aesthetics will always be limited


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 20, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro wtf I cant even afford some of the puberty stacks here I am not rich enough to betabuxx some hoe.
> Hell even if I was would rather hookermaxxed.
> 
> Drugging girls seems easier than this



 post your pic.


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 20, 2020)

middayshowers said:


> get as muscled as possible, get as lean as you can sustainably go, orthodontic surgery if needed, implants/fillers if significant recession, consider buccal fat removal for more facial leanness
> 
> tbh i wouldn’t say it’s a death sentence but if someone is just lacking bone mass and not recessed in any particular area, yet they still look bloated, your facial aesthetics will always be limited


I need to get a Eppley skull implant tbh


MakinItHappen said:


> post your pic.


Cant bro I dont want to get doxxed


----------



## GreenHat500 (May 20, 2020)

Dude lmfao it's very hard to judge unless you upload a pic of your face. Baby face can take many forms... Depp was a baby face when he was 26 years old for example but he had very good bone mass and stuff so he was sexually attractive to women.


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 20, 2020)

GreenHat500 said:


> Dude lmfao it's very hard to judge unless you upload a pic of your face. Baby face can take many forms... Depp was a baby face when he was 26 years old for example but he had very good bone mass and stuff so he was sexually attractive to women.



If that is a babyface I should still be in the womb


----------



## GreenHat500 (May 20, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> If that is a babyface I should still be in the womb


Lol I'm sorry but then I think you need more bone mass...


----------



## thecel (May 20, 2020)

One possible cause is maxillary and mandibular recession along with recessed/rounded cheekbones. When the facial bones don't protrude enough, the skin has less surface area to stretch across, making it “thick” and chubby even at low body fat.

Another cause of babyface is being Asian. It’s over.


----------



## justadude (May 20, 2020)

fat distribution, bloat, low t, and shit bones could cause this


----------



## Collagen or rope (May 21, 2020)

retin a


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 21, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> retin a


How the fuck is that gonna help ?


----------



## Collagen or rope (May 21, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> How the fuck is that gonna help ?


reduces subcutaneous fat. been using it for 4 months and my cheeks are hollower


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 21, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> reduces subcutaneous fat. been using it for 4 months and my cheeks are hollower


Bro I am skinny as fuck. I dont think losing any more fat will help


----------



## Collagen or rope (May 21, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro I am skinny as fuck. I dont think losing any more fat will help


post face

usually babyface = too much fat on face


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 21, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> post face
> 
> usually babyface = too much fat on face


I am not doxxing myself.
Nah I just lack bones tbh


----------



## Collagen or rope (May 21, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> I am not doxxing myself.
> Nah I just lack bones tbh


then its over for you


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (May 21, 2020)

babyface is not just 'lose fat bro 10 % bf bro'

if you have recessed everything like me, the skin will be so loose that when I lean down my whole face is *literally sagging like it's gonna drop on the floor.*


----------



## Robocok (May 21, 2020)

Lift weights, eat, put on muscle, do some grappling if/when bjj gyms/wrestling clubs ever open back up again. Get your diet on point and avoid estrogenic foods. This and time will make you look more masculine.

60kg is pathetic and the popular advice on this forum to starve yourself is stupid.


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 21, 2020)

Robocok said:


> Lift weights, eat, put on muscle, do some grappling if/when bjj gyms/wrestling clubs ever open back up again. Get your diet on point and avoid estrogenic foods. This and time will make you look more masculine.
> 
> 60kg is pathetic and the popular advice on this forum to starve yourself is stupid.


Are you seriously claiming my bones will grow after 18 because I stopped eating some foods and started going gym ?


----------



## Robocok (May 21, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Are you seriously claiming my bones will grow after 18 because I stopped eating some foods and started going gym ?


You will look more masculine if you follow my advice. I'm 38, 6'2, and weighed 165-170 in my early 20s. I'm 210 now and it's mostly muscle. My chin and jawline also became more prominent after grappling, so yes, bones in my face grew.

Here are 2 grapplers with prominent chins and jawlines. My face, chin, and jawline gets sore af after a hard class so it might be due to micro fracturing that my chin looks larger now. My neck got thicker after grappling so that might also play a roll in why I look more masculine.


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 21, 2020)

Robocok said:


> You will look more masculine if you follow my advice. I'm 38, 6'2, and weighed 165-170 in my early 20s. I'm 210 now and it's mostly muscle. My chin and jawline also became more prominent after grappling, so yes, bones in my face grew.
> 
> Here are 2 grapplers with prominent chins and jawlines. My face, chin, and jawline gets sore af after a hard class so it might be due to micro fracturing that my chin looks larger now. My neck got thicker after grappling so that might also play a roll in why I look more masculine.
> 
> ...


Bro this is literally bone smashing advice  .

I would rather just train my neck and hit my jaw with a hammer tbh.


----------



## Robocok (May 21, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro this is literally bone smashing advice  .
> 
> I would rather just train my neck and hit my jaw with a hammer tbh.


You're not going to get the desired effect but ok.


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (May 21, 2020)

Its genetics tbh or either low T


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 21, 2020)

thecel said:


> One possible cause is maxillary and mandibular recession along with recessed/rounded cheekbones. When the facial bones don't protrude enough, the skin has less surface area to stretch across, making it “thick” and chubby even at low body fat.
> 
> Another cause of babyface is being Asian. It’s over.


So would double jaw surgery help this issue?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 21, 2020)

Trannymax


----------



## 6ft4 (May 21, 2020)

Just accept it tbh, one day you'll wish to get it back
I'm turning 25 and have had girls on nights out guess my age at 20 but I'd do anything to get back the skin I had at 20, I fucked it up with tren, excessive binge drinking and tanning beds


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 21, 2020)

6ft4 said:


> Just accept it tbh, one day you'll wish to get it back
> I'm turning 25 and have had girls on nights out guess my age at 20 but I'd do anything to get back the skin I had at 20, I fucked it up with tren, excessive binge drinking and tanning beds


( 6'4 )


----------



## 6ft4 (May 21, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> (  6'4 )



All that matters in life is being able to run Peter Pan game


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (May 21, 2020)

I see midface as the biggest factor here, hard having a babyface if you don't have relatively compact midface and feminine/childish nose


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 9, 2020)

Homunculus said:


> I had a boneless babyface until 18, when I leanmaxxed and gymcelled. Also late puberty helped too tbh
> View attachment 417050


Which one of them supposed to be "babyface" ?


----------



## AlphaDude (Jun 9, 2020)

How old are you? If you are younger than 16, you can't do much about it. Most teenagers have lollipop heads. Losing weight won't lower the face bloat as much as it would for a 23-year-old. If you wanna listen to others and inject T, you gotta do your research, I won't be the one to recommend it.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 9, 2020)

AlphaDude said:


> How old are you? If you are younger than 16, you can't do much about it. Most teenagers have lollipop heads. Losing weight won't lower the face bloat as much as it would for a 23-year-old. If you wanna listen to others and inject T, you gotta do your research, I won't be the one to recommend it.


Can injecting T make my face more masculine rn ? I am 18 btw


----------



## AlphaDude (Jun 9, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Can injecting T make my face more masculine rn ? I am 18 btw


Not directly, only heavy doses of Trenbolone and HGH can change your face structure. You can do 1 Testosterone Prop cycle and see how you look (never do Test Ethanate, your body will store a lot of water).
Once you recover and do proper PCT, test blood levels and if everything is fine you can run Test + Trenbolone (only if you are not prone to hair loss otherwise it can destroy you).
Other option is running HGH alone but keep in mind that there are side effects like growth of nose, ears, heart etc. And you would need a 6 month cycle of HGH to reap full benefits and that can cost shitload of money.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 11, 2020)

Brutal. Accutane gave me a baby face


----------



## MentalistKebab (Oct 11, 2020)

Yahyeet said:


> Brutal. Accutane gave me a baby face


Better than being an acne ridden subhuman


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 11, 2020)

Browning BSS is usually a good solution for baby face cases.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Oct 11, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Browning BSS is usually a good solution for baby face cases.


What is that


----------



## 000 (Oct 11, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> One of the undertalked PSL killer here is the babyface problem.
> 
> What causes it ?
> And how can we fix it ?


BLOAT


----------



## MentalistKebab (Oct 11, 2020)

000 said:


> BLOAT


Been under 60 kg. Many people here talk about bf, do you niggas want me to become 50 kg at 5'9 ?


----------



## 000 (Oct 11, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Been under 60 kg. Many people here talk about bf, do you niggas want me to become 50 kg at 5'9 ?


Losing weight isn’t the solution for bloat a lot of the time, you need to cut out any inflammatory foods especially ones with salt and make sure to sweat a lot.


----------



## freeone12 (Oct 11, 2020)

Rounded face = Babyface, lack of forward bone growth

Solution? 


bimax


----------



## MentalistKebab (Oct 11, 2020)

freeone12 said:


> Rounded face = Babyface, lack of forward bone growth
> 
> Solution?
> 
> ...


Brutal man. I need at least 4 (realisticly 6) surgery to look good.


----------



## freeone12 (Oct 11, 2020)

Youre over dramatize, one good surgery is enough, also if u got high bodyfat try to go to 10%


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 12, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> What is that


Google it


----------



## Thrombo (Feb 8, 2022)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro I am close to 60kg at almost 5'9 morning height. I cant lose anymore


Auschwitz-maxx. 50kg is possible.


----------



## Thrombo (Feb 8, 2022)

MentalistKebab said:


> Been under 60 kg. Many people here talk about bf, do you niggas want me to become 50 kg at 5'9 ?


Auschwitz-maxx


----------



## Ruben (Jul 19, 2022)

GreenHat500 said:


> Lol I'm sorry but then I think you need more bone mass...


How to increase bone mass?


----------



## mvp2v1 (Jul 19, 2022)

MentalistKebab said:


> How do we get rid of them ?
> Would implants work ?


I have a weak lower jaw bc of deep bite. lots of people with weak lower jaws have a form of malloclusion which causes it, they dont know any better so they go and get a shitty jaw implant.


----------



## mvp2v1 (Jul 19, 2022)

thecel said:


> One possible cause is maxillary and mandibular recession along with recessed/rounded cheekbones. When the facial bones don't protrude enough, the skin has less surface area to stretch across, making it “thick” and chubby even at low body fat.
> 
> Another cause of babyface is being Asian. It’s over.


can I PM u pics and you tell me ur opinion on my midface issues?


----------



## whiteissuperior (Sep 24, 2022)

thecel said:


> One possible cause is maxillary and mandibular recession along with recessed/rounded cheekbones. When the facial bones don't protrude enough, the skin has less surface area to stretch across, making it “thick” and chubby even at low body fat.
> 
> Another cause of babyface is being Asian. It’s over.


i have this problem. i have such little under eye bones that ive had tear troughs since 13. even at 6'2 140 lbs i had chubby cheeks

Will bimax plus malar/infraorbital implants fix this?? thinking of triimax for maxillary and mandibular recession plus custom infra/malar implant like this https://exploreplasticsurgery.com/p...face-augmentation-after-a-lefort-i-osteotomy/

will all this help me?? tbh i would love advice from u, you seem high iq


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Sep 25, 2022)

Finish your puberty


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 25, 2022)

sometimes it is caused by malnourishment dring childhood


----------

